# [Hack reseau] Fermer un port sur win  XP

## bosozoku

Bonjour,

je ne sais pas si tout ça à un rapport direct avec Gentoo. C'est plutôt du reseau m'enfin la machine hôte est sous gentoo alors  :Smile: 

Voila la configuration de mon reseau local : 

passerelle sous XP qui distribue chez moi (gentoo) et chez mon frere (win xp).

Mon but est simple, je voudrais fermer un port sur le PC de mon frere ou lui bloquer la connexion Internet.

Attention c'est pas méchant hein ! Il est à coté de moi, c'est juste dans un but didactique et j'aimerais savoir si c'est possible.

L'idéal aurait été une cible linux avec un acces ssh et iptables mais la c'est pas le cas.

Des idées ? Peut être installer un petit programme chez lui qui me donnerait un acces et quelques possibilités m'enfin ça fait un peu lamer la.

----------

## Trevoke

utilise le firewall pour couper la connection vers ce port sur l'IP de ton frere.

----------

## expl0rer

C'est vilain ce que tu veux faire.

Tu as deux solutions, sans chercher a rentrer dans les concepts compliqués, juste en utilisant le fait que windows a peur de tout ce qui bouge

 :Laughing: 

Tu peux définir un adresse ip virtuelle sur ta carte réseau ( adresse qui doit étre la même que celle du pc de ton frère) (eth0:1, j'ai jamais testé sous gentoo, mais sur les autres systèmes que j ai eu ca se définissait comme ca)

Tu peux aussi utiliser un forgeur de packet IP et saisissant l'adresse ip de ton frère et une adresse MAC totalement farfelue et tu envoies des broadcasts.

Dans les deux cas le résultat est le mème, l'ordinateur cible affiche conflit d'adresse IP et arrète de communiquer sur le réseau, (il y a un gros méchant qui lui veut du mal alors il court se cacher).

Ca ne marche que sur du local.

----------

## bosozoku

Non car dans ce cas il faut que j'aille moi meme sur la machine passerelle. Ca marche très bien mais je voudrais le faire à partir de mon pc. J'ai entendu parler de VNC, si j'installe le serveur vnc chez lui et un client chez moi ça passera ?

----------

## Trevoke

Je te conseille le Denial of Service.

Le seul inconvenient c'est que ca marche plus des masses depuis Win2000  :Sad: 

----------

## bosozoku

expl0rer : ah on avance la  :Smile: 

Donc il faut que j'attribue à ma carte reseau (oui eth0,1 etc c'est générique sous linux pour l'ethernet) la même adresse mac que celle de mon frere ? Mais si ça rentre en conflit il n'aura plus acces mais moi aussi non ?

Et oui c'est du local.

----------

## expl0rer

non tu lui attribues la meme adresse IP que celle de ton frere, Windows va detecter qu'il y a deux fois la meme adresse IP car les adresses MAC de ta carte et de celle de ton frere sont differentes, et le service reseau de windows est confoguré pour se taire en cas de conflit.

On sait jamais l autre est peut etre un gars serieux qui travaille lui  :Razz: 

----------

## bosozoku

Waaa c'est parfait ! 

Incroyable mieux que je ne l'esperais. J'ai installé VNC entre temps c'est marrant mais la c'est encore mieux. A peine je met la meme adresse ip que lui que je redécouvre les joies du surf quasi instantanné  :Laughing: 

Merci de cette astuce  :Smile: 

----------

## expl0rer

C'est fou ce que c'est bete un windows, un packet sur le reseau, et hop y a plus personne  :Very Happy: 

Je me demande quand est ce qu'ils apprendront a gerer la couche IP

J espere que ton frere est calme car c'est un coup a prendre un coup de marteau dans la gentoo box. :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## bosozoku

Ouep c'est etonnant. J'aurais bien aimé faire quelque chose de plus subtil mais bon. Moui il est calme et puis de toutes façon c'est pour son bien car il passe son bac. Non mais c'est vrai il passe son temps sur msn et emule sinon, et la ça lui permet de bosser et ça me permet de surfer tranquillou  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kwenspc

éffarant  :Laughing: 

----------

## bosozoku

lol Kwenspc, mais c'est pour son bien !  :Smile: 

Au fait je pense à un truc à propos de VNC :  si je suis connecté chez lui via VNC pour le surveiller un peu, qui à la priorité ? Je veux dire que si je suis connecté via VNC, ila toujours la main ?

----------

## x4n4x

j'ai pas tout lu mais un truc vilain  :Smile:  qui couperait le rezal a tous sauf si c'est fait proprement tu fous un coup d'arpspoof ou tu reecrit les tables arp  :Smile:  enfin voila juste des idées  :Smile: 

EDIT: (quand je parle d'arp spoof je parle de celle de la gateway  :Smile:  attention c'est vilain :p sinon tu as plein d'autre trucs suivant les services qui tournent sur sa machine)

----------

## expl0rer

oui, c est tres efficace et presque imparrable : le nom exact est arp poisoning, a ne faire que sur son reseau local, c est un coup a se faire suspendre son abonnement, voir plus

----------

## papedre

C'est fou ce que l'on arrive à faire pour le bien des autres .....

Je suis sur que les patrons qui nous surveillent, que tous les spywares et companies, en fait, c'est pour notre bien à tous !!!!

A+

----------

## x4n4x

 *papedre wrote:*   

> C'est fou ce que l'on arrive à faire pour le bien des autres .....
> 
> Je suis sur que les patrons qui nous surveillent, que tous les spywares et companies, en fait, c'est pour notre bien à tous !!!!
> 
> A+

 

J'en suis convaincu aussi  :Smile: 

Non mais bien sur tout cela est a buts purement didactiques, il ne faudrait pas qu'il y ait meprise, disclaimer.... blablablabla... legal.... blabla.... argent... blabla....

(ps: vous remarquerez je n'ai pas parler de vie privee, plus tard je veux etre pdg d'une multinationale :p)

----------

## bosozoku

Mouarf je vois qu'il ya des experts reseau ici  :Smile: 

C'est vrai que ça doit être interessant mais je n'y connais pas grand chose malheuresement. Enfin bon le coup du conflit  avec les adresses mac différentes c'est pas mal du tout !

edit : je rapelle que c'est purement didactique, en aucun cas je ne veux nier à mon grand frere chéri  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## x4n4x

Eh bien alors n'achete pas hackerz voice, prend 7euros45 sur tes clopes mensuelles, et cours chercher misc dans toutes les librairies dignes de ce nom, c'est le seul qui merite une certaine attention je trouve, car c'est toujours vraiment de qualité a mon gout.

[troll 'n ad spotted] :p

(je ne suis clairement pas un expert, vraiment que des bases)

----------

## kwenspc

au fait bosozoku tu passerais pas ton bac toi aussi?  :Rolling Eyes: 

allez, c'est pour ton bien : continus de faire du Linux!  :Smile: 

[edit] hackin9 est bien aussi, c'est un journal qui nous vient tout droit de Pologne et il se défend bien. en tout cas il est moins "théoriqueé que misc. malgré cela je trouve qu'ils coutent assez cher tout de même ces journaux   :Confused:  [/edit]Last edited by kwenspc on Fri May 13, 2005 5:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Enlight

Tien c'est une bonne idée, ma soeur va passer son bac sous peu aussi, m'en vait lui bloquer msn (fallait bien un jour que je me plonge dasn les iptables)

----------

## expl0rer

Oui, MISC est bien, mais il suppose d'avoir déjà une bonne connaissance des mecanismes de sécurité

Et les éditeurs de livres ont sentit le filon, le prix des bons bouquins ont doublé en 1 an  :Sad: 

[edit]correction des fautes[/edit]

----------

## x4n4x

Ouai mais des fois quand je vois un numero qui me plait, bah je me dis aller...

Aujourd'hui tu vas taxer les clopes et tu t''achete ca, en plus il faut souligner que c'est

magazine qui n'apparait que tous les deux mois.... Donc ca ruine pas contrairement a d'autre  :Smile: 

----------

## bosozoku

Ouep je vais l'acheter ce magazine, si ça me permet d'apprendre des choses (étant donné que je compte pas faire des études dans l'informatique m'enfin on verra...).

Kwenspc : si si je passe le bac de Francais et histoire geo (2oraux et un ecrit) mais comme je me suis bien pété la main droite je vais passer en septembre !

----------

## spider312

Je pense que certains ne vont pas apprécier ce post' (les modos par exemple) mais je le trouve terrible  :Smile:  ce serait bien d'avoir plus de détails  :Twisted Evil: 

De toute façon ça concerne essentiellement du réseau local, donc pas très méchant  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

je vois pas pourquoi ça pourrait être considéré comme subversif vu que nous ne faisons que parler d'une "faille" windows et de la manière de la mettre en lumière. 

Qui a dit que cela pouvait avoir une utilisation subversive  :Laughing: 

----------

## x4n4x

Bah techniquement pour l'arp poisonning il ne sagit pas d'une faille windows c'est valide pour tous les os...

Et je ne vois pas la de probleme avec quoi que ce soit on ne parle de rien d'illegal :p

Bon bah c'est l'heure de manger :p

Bon app all :p

----------

## bosozoku

Oui il est bien entendu que je fais joujou uniquement sur le reseau local ! Ca permet d'apprendre des chose très interessantes et de rigoler un bon coup (génial le coup du vnc lorsque ma soeur parlait sur msn en me traitant de con  :Laughing: ). Pour mon frère il à cogité car windows lui à signaler qu'il y avait un conflit avec l'ip 192.168.0.3 (la sienne et la mienne quand j'en ai marre de sa mule).

----------

## Piaf

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

>  (génial le coup du vnc lorsque ma soeur parlait sur msn en me traitant de con ). Pour mon frère il à cogité car windows lui à signaler qu'il y avait un conflit avec l'ip 192.168.0.3 (la sienne et la mienne quand j'en ai marre de sa mule).

 

Ca sent le BOFH tout ça !

 :Wink: 

----------

## bosozoku

BOFH ?

----------

## Piaf

Bastard Operator From Hell

http://bofh.ntk.net/Bastard.html

----------

## x4n4x

C'est clair le bofh qui profite de sa position  :Smile: 

Quand au vnc sur msn pas besoin...

Un coup de sniffer les discussion sont pas cryptées....

Genre ethereal ou dsniff ou sniffit enfin tu en as plein 

pour pas citer tcpdump  :Smile: 

Mais je rappel tout cela est mal... :p

----------

## Trevoke

Nan c'est pas BOFH c'est PFY au mieux ... Il a encore du chemin a faire avant d'atteindre ma position..  :Wink: 

----------

## x4n4x

Le must du BOFHaschisme  :Smile:  c'est le nIrc avec plein de nGens et des IRCOP de merde  :Smile: 

Enfin on derive et au fur et a mesure on va finir vraiment off du genre la reproduction des varans en captivité en sibérie orientale de l'allemagne et à ecrire des trucs du genre:

t0ut3 f4c0n y4 q|_|3 d5n1ff q|_|1 |\/|4rch3 b13|\| :p

----------

## Ey

 *x4n4x wrote:*   

> Bah techniquement pour l'arp poisonning il ne sagit pas d'une faille windows c'est valide pour tous les os...
> 
> Et je ne vois pas la de probleme avec quoi que ce soit on ne parle de rien d'illegal :p
> 
> Bon bah c'est l'heure de manger :p
> ...

 

Oui enfin c'est tellement facile l'arp poisonning sur une machine windows... elle envoie toutes ses requêtes en multicast donc tu peux t'amuser à casser toute sa table au fur et à meusure : suffit d'envoyer des paquets unicast de réponse complètement abhérents après 1-2 secondes histoire de laisser la vraie machine répondre avant... Bon la méthode linux a ses inconvénients aussi... si tu veux spoofer qqun c'est encore plus simple si la fois suivante il fait sa requête unicast vers toi...

EDIT:  tout ça pour dire qu'en environnement hostile un arpwatch c'est quasiment indispensable... (et le wifi c'est un environnement hostile vu que le WEP ça se casse en quelques minutes...) Mais l'arpwatch c'est juste pour le début... parce que si quelqu'un a vraiment décidé de faire de la merde il peut passer en mode piquage d'addresse MAC et autres gentillesses... Bref si t'es parano t'as pas fini de te protéger...

----------

## x4n4x

C'est exactement le probleme de tous les dos ou ddos c'est que ce sont des attaque tres difficilement parable, on arrive plus ou moins bien sur le net, avec des equipement tel que les riverheads ou encore un modele d'infrastructure special chez colt avec des reseaux de filtrage, mais c'est quasiment impossible de se proteger efficacement d'un dos car au pire un dos ca peut etre un mec avec une hache qui va couper la fibre.......

----------

## Ey

 *x4n4x wrote:*   

> c'est quasiment impossible de se proteger efficacement d'un dos car au pire un dos ca peut etre un mec avec une hache qui va couper la fibre.......

 

j'aime bien  :Very Happy: 

----------

